# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > "Του ονείρου ρότες σε ανοιχτά καταστρώματα." Βίντεο - αφιερώματα πλοίων >  Mighty Ships

## mike.giann

το Mighty Ships, είναι μια σειρα ντοκιμαντέρ του discovery channel, που πραγματοποιει αφιερώματα σε διαφορων ειδων πλοια!

Emma Maersk  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L8S0uSmp5E

Queen Mary 2  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYQ3TaF1r64

Le Boreal  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97MPxbcW0E4

MV Faust  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pis0THPu18c

Oasis of the seas  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYFIO4qmUz8

Ro/Ro North star   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKTGLGLckpk

εχει και καμποσα αλλα, θα τα βρειτε στα relative videos, η αν πληκτρολογησετε τον τιτλο της σειρας στην αναζητηση

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: μην γνωρίζοντας που ακριβως επρεπε να το βαλω το θεμα, το εβαλα εδώ μιας και η κατηγορια εχει να κανει με αφιερώματα σε πλοια! αν η διαχειρηση θεωρει ότι το θεμα δεν ταιριαζει εδώ, παρακαλειται να το μεταφερει στη σωστη ενοτητα!

----------

